# Porter Cable at Home Depot



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have never owned Porter Cable tools, but I have always assumed that they were quality made. I ran across some of their cordless tools yesterday at HD & they appear to be made as cheap (pricewise also)as Black & Decker now. The cordless circular saw was an embarrassment for such a grand old brand name. Does PC happen to have two levels of cordless tools?
Steve


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes they do. The ones they make today and the ones they USED TO MAKE!

PC is B&D!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Yes they do. The ones they make today and the ones they USED TO MAKE!
> 
> PC is B&D!



yup they've gone downhill, the only stuff thats sold around here by pc is the compressor combo kits, sanders and routers ( the routers are still good), might see the odd circ saw here or there too, 

i


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yup they've gone downhill, the only stuff thats sold around here by pc is the compressor combo kits, sanders and routers ( the routers are still good), might see the odd circ saw here or there too,
> 
> i


Gawd I hope they don't fk
with my circular saws or routers! :blink:



Is it really a router if it isn't gray?????


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

stp57 said:


> I have never owned Porter Cable tools, but I have always assumed that they were quality made. I ran across some of their cordless tools yesterday at HD & they appear to be made as cheap (pricewise also)as Black & Decker now. The cordless circular saw was an embarrassment for such a grand old brand name. Does PC happen to have two levels of cordless tools?
> Steve


They're owned by Black and Decker.

Here's the list of tool company's they own: http://www.bdk.com/
Black and Decker, Dewalt, Porter Cable, and Delta


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

WHAT! 
I feel so used!


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I just bought the new combo set last week cuz I was so excited that porter cable finally stepped up and went lithium, new design etc. WRONG. I had the set at home for about 2 days...never used it and returned it-something just wasnt right, the feel seemed cheap all around. I was pissed. I like the older tools by pc that I have, they work great and reliable. But unless they go back to how they use to make them, they're out for now.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

CrpntrFrnk: Just to end your prolonged agony; Powermatic is owned by Jet tools, WMH is the umbrella corp: Milwaukee is owned by Ryobi. NO american tool companies left:sad:.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Is Milwaukee still a good tool?

I have an old PC 1/2" cordless drill from 99 which I've always loved-good balance and power, but the batteries are dead.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

PC is starting to suck . Home cheepo has there own line of PC tools . They are cheaper and no good :no: Makita makes some good tools .


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

skymaster said:


> CrpntrFrnk: Just to end your prolonged agony; Powermatic is owned by Jet tools, WMH is the umbrella corp: Milwaukee is owned by Ryobi. NO american tool companies left:sad:.


GRIZZLY? Maybe not, i think alot of it is built overseas .


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Last I knew nearly all Grizzly
was Chinese.
Mostly made with old American 
tooling shipped over there.
Yes, TTI owns Milwaukee *and*
Ryobi, not the way it was 
presented above.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Gene; Grizzly 100% Taiwan and china sorry :{


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

skymaster said:


> CrpntrFrnk: Just to end your prolonged agony; Powermatic is owned by Jet tools, WMH is the umbrella corp: Milwaukee is owned by Ryobi. NO american tool companies left:sad:.


I own a powermatic 66 made in the USA & I was just looking at on the other day & it still says made in the USA, salesman says they still build a few powermatic tools in Tn. He was explaing the tool number code & how you can tell where it is made.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like german tools!


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

warnerconstinc. said:


> i like german tools!


ditto


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> WHAT!
> I feel so used!


 No kidding,I guess sometimes ignorance is bliss!:sad:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i saw a pc cordless drill in at rona the other day, 18 lith ion on the shelf for $150, looked bulky and awkward

as for things B&D owns, i see they own weiser locks, that explains why the local building supply has been getting alot of defective lock sets and passage sets returned defective. we use schlage no issues unless its missing some screws in the packaging


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i saw a pc cordless drill in at rona the other day, 18 lith ion on the shelf for $150, looked bulky and awkward
> 
> as for things B&D owns, i see they own weiser locks, that explains why the local building supply has been getting alot of defective lock sets and passage sets returned defective. we use schlage no issues unless its missing some screws in the packaging


Weiser has been Crap for years.

Schlage and Baldwin are the better Residential brands.


----------



## aggreX (Oct 17, 2008)

stp57 said:


> I have never owned Porter Cable tools, but I have always assumed that they were quality made. I ran across some of their cordless tools yesterday at HD & they appear to be made as cheap (pricewise also)as Black & Decker now. The cordless circular saw was an embarrassment for such a grand old brand name. Does PC happen to have two levels of cordless tools


Lowes is the one marketing the "new" Porter Cable cordless tool line if thats what you are referring to. I'm not sure who Porter Cable is targeting anymore because the parent company, B+D also owns Dewalt, Delta etc. IMO it looks like a re-branded Firestorm/DIYer designed to compete with Ryobi. Porter Cable's reputation for professional corded power tools is hanging in the balance....


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

"When PC Vice-President Dan Gregory said DeWalt tools were their professional-line tools, I was astounded, as were others. He explained that PC is attempting to position these tools for tradesman – an area of the market that PC feels is full of value-conscientious, value-driven buyers. PC is being sandwiched between Black & Decker (at the low end) and DeWalt (the high end). I’ve always thought my Porter-Cable routers and PC sanders were better than the DeWalt counterparts."

http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/New+Tools+From+Porter+Cable.aspx

It is sad :sad:


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

i own several PC Routers,and several belt sanders,and wouldnt trade them for nothing,,,,also have a 18 ga nailer that is great as well,been using it for cabinet crown for years with zero greif,sets the nail every time,and no splits,plenty of umf for the thick stuff

its some of the new Senco nailers i have to take issue with now

and i'll still buy Milwaukee any day,just purchased a new hammer drill and its wonderful,and i have yet to see a saw zaw in the same class as their super saw zaw,run a Dewalt,and then pick up the Milwaukee super saw zaw,,,,,as well as their 7 1/4 saw,just as smooth as can be


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

milwaukee definitely has the market for recips, although makita is giving them a run for their money. dewalt still makes crap for recips, we had 3 dewalts die in a period of 4 months 2 were fairly new, they werent fixed, just threw em out and got a milwaukee and the big bastard by hilti their still going 4 years later and they take a beating. although the milwaukee i bought lasted 10 minutes, took it back to the store told them i wanted it replaced but didnt have any of that model in stock, got my money back and bought a makita


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

NOT a big fan of Makita tools what so ever,,,,however i do like the 8 1/4 saw they have,great for cutting TGI's,the light feature on it is a nice touch as a bonus ,comes in handy on rainy punch out days when there isnt much light


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....everyone has their favorite brand of tool...I like Makita and Bosch and dislike Dewalt and Porter-Cable. Millwalkee is okay, they are good tools but they always seem to be much heavier and that can get to you and the end of the day.......Dewalt...I have yet to find a Dewalt tool I like...I don't find them junk, but I just don't like them either...


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like german tools!


Me too!:thumbup:

But in defense of American ingenuity, I just picked up a stop saw for the shop. What a freakin' great piece of equipment! Cant say enough about the value of that saw, so I won't even start.


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

tools are like trucks i suppose,,,,some swear by Chevy because they have had great luck with them,and nothing but problems with Ford,its the oppisite for me,always issues with Chevy and nothing but dependability and longevity with Ford


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason, did you get the Cabinet saw or the contractors saw?
That is a pretty sweet bit of technology.

I have been trying to find a used Inca, but they are kind of hard to find, Swiss made.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Jason, did you get the Cabinet saw or the contractors saw?
> That is a pretty sweet bit of technology.
> 
> I have been trying to find a used Inca, but they are kind of hard to find, Swiss made.


I got the Contractor saw w/36" guide. I plan on getting the cabinet saw too but I need to figure out what type of power I want to run. My new space has 3 phase capability and I can get the saw in a number of different power types.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been trying to find a used Inca, but they are kind of hard to find, Swiss made.


My old boss had one of those. Sucked lugging it from place to place. However, it is the smoothest running contractor saw ever made IMO.


----------

